# Paradise Lost!



## c. j. stone

Seems most of my posts are "sad(sob) stories" anymore! I've hunted(mostly deer) on a (distant) friend's property near "Deersville"(sound like a primo spot?) every gun season for 40 years. My brother, son, and I were the only ones allowed for the past 10 yrs. We'd go down and camp, drink a few beverages, eat chili, pass gas! and tell lies mostly. Getting a deer was usually not the primary goal. Last year, just before the gun season, my contact died suddenly. Since no family members knew me, I found out abt it reading obits on the internet, after the funeral. He had a brother somewhere but not in the area and couldn't find a way to contact him. Out of respect, we didn't hunt last year. I've been trying to find out what happened to the property since last Spring(assumed it stayed in the family) but kept hitting dead-ends. Thru a People Finder site, I located a nephew and come to find out, the property was SOLD! Yes-to a Hunting/Lease Company, and for a Huge amount of cash!
(Forgot to say it was 65 acres, mostly second growth wooded hillsides, a couple 5 acre bottomland hay fields, and when he bought it was a sheriff's sale for $200 Per acre!)
Lesson here is-Stay close to your hunting property "contacts", Don't take it for granted-"Nothing Good Lasts Forever"!!!


----------



## Kenlow1

Seems like that is happening everywhere in Ohio and surrounding states that have good deer hunting, it is all about the mighty dollar! Someone or leasing group comes in and offers an outrageous amount of $$$ and the property is in others hands. Nothing stays the same forever, like you stated-enjoy the "good times" because changes are always down the road!


----------



## bustedrod

same story here most of my farmer friends have passed and the kids don't want the hassle , so either I loose a spot or its sold off . bummer eh


----------



## crappiedude

Sorry to hear it
My friend and myself have hunted the same properties for over 40 years. As long as the owners are alive we think we're okay. It wouldn't surprise us if when they pass we loose the spot and I guess I can't blame the kids. My son who started hunting out there at age 12 (now 39) talks about taking his son out there when he gets a little older so I explained the facts of life to him about the future and about hunting leases.

Whatever happens I will forever be grateful to the owners for allowing me to have a very long and successful hunting career.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Same here, I’ve felt your pain. Hunted 80 acres for 25 yrs and the nice old fella pasted away. His daughter inherited the property and that was it. We were very respectful of that and was very thankful for when we had it. Nothing lasts forever but things were different back in those days. It was enjoyable just talking with the owner after a days hunt. He was in his 90’s when he pasted. The man was a retired farmer, didn’t get many visitors and appreciated the company I think. We always offered to take him into town or go pick up anything he might have needed. His kind are few and far between nowadays unfortunately. The good ole days.


----------



## c. j. stone

This was my second "Lost Paradise" unfortunately! Abt twenty five years ago, some friends invited me to join their Duck Hunt Club. Ten members, maybe a total of 70-80 acres of swamp land between Guilford and Salem Reservoirs with crop fields and wooded lots around it. And a very modest lease amount! Tons of wood ducks, heck, nearly every kind of duck, plus resident Canada Geese! The ducks roosted and bred there and flew back and forth between the lakes. My sons loved going there because they could pass shoot at waterfowl til their shoulders ached. I was a neophyte duck hunter but got pretty good at it and grew to love it as well. NE Ohio is not prime duck territory but this place was it's "best kept secret"! Don Cockroft and Larry Czonka(NFL players, and avid duck hunters) knew of it and tried to buy it from the owners, two bachelor potato farmer brothers who we leased it from. One of the members knew them well having grown up in the area and working on the farms for them as a teenager and they felt very comfortable with our relationship and wouldn't sell it. Long story short, they eventually passed away leaving it to a nephew who started selling building lots off around it. The "new home owners" complained constantly to him about being woke up to shotgun fire at the break of day near every morning during the waterfowl season and he kicked us out! And, that was that!!


----------



## c. j. stone

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Same here, I’ve felt your pain. Hunted 80 acres for 25 yrs and the nice old fella pasted away. His daughter inherited the property and that was it. We were very respectful of that and was very thankful for when we had it. Nothing lasts forever but things were different back in those days. It was enjoyable just talking with the owner after a days hunt. He was in his 90’s when he pasted. The man was a retired farmer, didn’t get many visitors and appreciated the company I think. We always offered to take him into town or go pick up anything he might have needed. His kind are few and far between nowadays unfortunately. The good ole days.


Wow, that sounds like a nearby property to the deer property I was lamenting about! Exactly the same scenario! Was it in Harrison cty? Just curious.


----------



## sherman51

I was hunting public property at pigeon river wildlife area up in northern Indiana. the boundary lines were off on the map they gave out and I ended up hunting on private land. I left my tree stand on the property. I got contacted by the wildlife area and the owner of the property. they told me to remove my tree stand. I was told I was on his property. as its 120 miles up there could I wait until I came back up, and they agreed. I told the guy how sorry I was for being on his property. and told him I would never knowingly trespass. the next trip up I was in line to check in when some stranger came up and asked if I was sherman. I said I was. he was the property owner. we talked for about 20 minutes then he said I seemed like a honest guy. then he told me I could go ahead and hunt where I was hunting on his property. then he invited me over for coffee when we came in for lunch. he told me I could go ahead and hunt his property. he said I could build a permanent stand as big as I liked. I hunted for a couple of yrs then moved locations on the public land and didnt hunt his land for a few yrs. I decided I wanted to hunt the property again. but figured it best to talk to him again. went to his house and was told by his wife that he had passed away. I asked if she remembered me. she said yes she remembered me. I said terry was letting me hunt there land. she said I couldn't hunt her land anymore. she said her boyfriend hunted it. but I didnt really believe people didnt have room to hunt. but I left and have never been back.
sherman

sorry for the long post. I get to rambling about hunting or fishing and you better look out, LOL.


----------



## buckeyebowman

I suppose many of us have a story like this, and I have mine! I won't bore you with too many details, but here's mine.

Back in the day, Ohio had a pheasant re-introduction program. You could a certain number of hens and roosters depending upon habitat and acreage to try to establish a wild, naturally reproducing population. I signed up two adjacent landowners, and worked with the local GP who brought the "pheasant guy" in from Columbus to evaluate the property. 

The day of the evaluation the GP called me in the evening all excited! He said he took the guy out there, and he pronounced it some of the best pheasant habitat that he had seen in this state! He said I would get the max number of birds per acre. 

And they took! OMG, it was just glorious for a while! Big, truly wild, roosters with tails 3 feet long! 

Then, one landowner died. The other got old, and turned control of the place to his idiot Grandson! No matter, it's all a Township Park now!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I’m old enough to remember the wild pheasants being pretty plentiful while growing up in Mansfield. Hell we would flush coveys of quail while rabbit hunting a farm just west of the fairgrounds, without dogs. Then after 77 that was it. Then a few years after, no hunting allowed. Lack of habitat nowadays has hurt also along with land owners being reluctant. It’s all about leases now.


----------



## MagicMarker

Hunted 4 different farms last 20+ years all owned by elderly people. First farm got turned over to sons who thought farmland was worth more than woods so sold timber and bulldozed the rest. 2nd farm was sold and new owners were against hunting. Third farm owner couldn't resist the lease offer he got from out of state. Fourth farm owners wife died last fall and he died this spring their only daughter lives in California and put it up for sale. My son and I pooled our money and now own a deer paradise.


----------



## threeten

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I’m old enough to remember the wild pheasants being pretty plentiful while growing up in Mansfield. Hell we would flush coveys of quail while rabbit hunting a farm just west of the fairgrounds, without dogs. Then after 77 that was it. Then a few years after, no hunting allowed. Lack of habitat nowadays has hurt also along with land owners being reluctant. It’s all about leases now.


Tons of small game back then. Was a big thing to see a deer track where I lived. Sure miss the social aspect of hunting in those days. Times have surely changed now but can’t say it’s better


----------



## snagless-1

I'ts a sad fact that we all had good hunting spots from years ago.Times change and the population continues grow and expand.I cringe when I see bulldozers ripping out woods for progress, if you don't hunt or fish you'll never understand.Pretty soon you will have to pay to hunt or fish anywhere.If you have private property to hunt cherish it while it lasts.When the old owners die the kids just see money.Knew a family that the father died and kids loved to hunt,kept the land and then a developer offered money,and said on your land you'll still hunt.Well same thing happened, complaints to odnr and no hunting.Very sad.


----------



## one3

Many years ago when I was young, a friend of mine father said, some day hunting will be a rich man sport. back then I could not see how this could happen. WOW! Was he so right.


----------



## bobk

When I was growing up Dad always said “buy some land they aren’t making anymore of it”.Worked hard and did just that. Leasing has turned into a cancer for hunting.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Heard the same from my dad bobk.
And did the same as you. Just wish I would have done it much sooner in life.
Problem is...large farms close by are now being bought up by places like Countrytime, sectioned off in 5-7acre tracts and they are now building up much to fast around here. Hasn't hit next door yet but getting much to close.


----------



## Gillion

My wife doesn't understand why I paid 3,750 an acre(half of farm ground price at the time) for something behind our house. So my kids will have something all their own, and when all these 65+ year old land owners pass I at least have my small chunk.


----------



## floater99

Same story here had a small farm close to home I called about hunting and was told the property had been sold owner just downsized  and all the old farms we shot bunnys n phsnts with dad n gramps are now homes  We bought a small lot se ohio next thing you know more camps / houses and losing more private lands to CLUB LEASES  should have invested in video games ! We are losing hunting and fishing opportunities to the highest bidders I sound like my dad ( I remember hunting where the ford plant is )


----------



## c. j. stone

Update,still no deer place but found out the property is going to be "leased" for deer hunting. $190 per hunter, min. 6 hunters-And NO campers or over-nighters!Just three of us, camping on the property for three-four days was a really great part of the experience! We decided to just forget about it.(Hard to do!)


----------



## c. j. stone

crappiedude said:


> Sorry to hear it
> My friend and myself have hunted the same properties for over 40 years. As long as the owners are alive we think we're okay. It wouldn't surprise us if when they pass we loose the spot and I guess I can't blame the kids. My son who started hunting out there at age 12 (now 39) talks about taking his son out there when he gets a little older so I explained the facts of life to him about the future and about hunting leases.
> Whatever happens I will forever be grateful to the owners for allowing me to have a very long and successful hunting career.


Exactly our situation-up til last November. Began taking my two boys there for several years as pre-teens and they learned how to deer hunt. The older one(now 41!) is one of the three of us who lost regular access! And yes, I'm very grateful to have had the place to hunt and will always have the good memories, and stories to tell! Now, at 72, though I feel strong and good enough to keep hunting, thinking there will never be a "free" place to hunt like this one was, and short of hunting public land(which I never considered having to do before!), it might just be time to hang it up?!


----------



## crappiedude

Fortunately for my friend and myself we are at the end of our hunting careers. We both turn 67 this year and we both have heart problems. A lot of our stands are starting to need some major work and I swear those hills are getting bigger each year.
I feel sorry for these young guys, they will never know how good it was.
I swear if I ever win the lottery I'm buying some land and I will let someone hunt.


----------



## c. j. stone

One final post(wth, what can it hurt to "try"), if anyone has several acres anywhere in Ohio east of 77 overrun with wild quadrupeds(and would like to get rid of a couple), please "Message" me if you have a spot for three "good old boys" to pitch a camper for 2-3 days(within easy walking distance of said animals!) You will make a couple "great friends for life" and maybe pick up a few $$ for your generosity!!


----------



## Fishstix

I know the feeling all too well. I started hunting at 10 with my dad on my uncle's 40 acres in Holmes County. My uncle has no interest in hunting, so my dad and I had the run of the place. Spent 22 great years hunting with my dad on that property and some of the best hunting memories I have were at Uncle Bob's. My uncle is getting older now and decided to sell it since he really had no use for it. I was devastated.

My hunting buddy's uncle has 55 acres in Licking County. He gave me permission to hunt and I spent the last 4 years there. It was great since it was only a 50 minute drive from home. Problem was, 10 other people had permission to hunt the land as well. I would get there early, walk in before sun up and 30 minutes after sun light someone would come walking through or a quad would ride by. I had no idea who they were or even if they had permission to be there. It happened way too often and became very frustrating.

I talked to my wife last winter and told her I thought would should buy our own piece of land where I wouldn't have to worry about things like this. She has zero interest in anything like this. Doesn't understand hunting or why anyone would sit out in the woods in freezing temperatures to harvest a deer. It was a shot in the dark to say the least. To my surprise, she was on board and I purchased a 30 acre tract in SE Ohio. Though the drive is about 30 minutes longer, it has been well worth it. I am right back to where I was 5 years ago when I hunted my uncles. I have the run of the land and answer to no one. Dad is making a trip down for gun season, which I'm really looking forward to since we haven't hunted together since my uncle sold his place.

Best of luck this season fellas. If you can get out in the woods this week, do so. The bucks are running dumb right now.


----------



## c. j. stone

Yes, they appear to be busy! I've been seeing them from rural roads I drive(just for the reason to possibly see some). Saw two bucks one evening last week in a half mile stretch("posted" farm lands)!


----------



## Fishballz

Fishstix, that is awesome you were able to turn a crummy situation in the best one ever! A landowner! I'm in a similar situation and dream of owning my own land someday. I live in cleveland and would like to own something within an hour but realize it may not be possible. At any rate, could you or anyone chime in on what land is going for now a days? I can do the research and will but wanted to get a feel for what I could or should except to pay per acre for decent hunting grounds?

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

^^^Just depends on location.
I would expect anywhere from $2500-4500/acre.
And when your searching, don't forget to check yearly property tax rates...they vary from county to county.


----------



## TheKing

You might check septic rules as well if that is in the plan. Some counties have costly rules that avoid leach bed systems altogether.


----------



## Fishstix

I'm in Columbus, so for the price I was looking for, I knew I would have to look in SE Ohio. I tried looking at counties to the north, such as Knox, Holmes, Licking, Tusky, but I couldn't afford any thing close to that. The properties I looked at were around the $2000-$2400 an acre range. I primarily looked at Muskingum, Perry, Athens and Morgan counties due to the proximity of where I live. The property I bought wanted $2200, but I negotiated it down to $1900. Property taxes are cheap. I pay $550 a year. Property taxes on vacant woodland isn't too much. The land is out there, you just have to find it. I learned a lot through that process, from the right questions to ask, the loan process, what sites to look at, etc. If anyone looking for property ever have any questions, feel free to message me and I'd love to share what I've learned from the process.


----------



## hopintocash2

Losing hunting property sucks, we had a nice piece in Jefferson county many years ago that changed hands. Luckily there's quite a bit of public land to hunt. LoL


----------



## c. j. stone

checking out some add'l info on hunting land prices.


----------



## c. j. stone

update
Found out the 65 acres we hunted for so long and lost sold for over $300k! I knew it was bought ~40 years ago at a sheriff's sale for $200/ acre! Quite an investment but right in the middle of primo "fracking" area. Big money talks.


----------



## Muddy

Did the mineral rights all transfer to the buyer? If the mineral rights all transferred, and it’s in the right location, then they could recoup the purchase price.


----------



## c. j. stone

Well if you look at one of my earlier posts, the new owners do "hunting leases"(and I'm sure are buying property purely for natural resources speculation purposes). If I won the lottery, I'd do it too! Then, I'd go to the Yukon, mine for gold, and compete with Tony Beets for King of the Yukon!


Muddy said:


> Did the mineral rights all transfer to the buyer?


Yes, for that kind of money(for steep, rocky, timbered out, hillsides), I'm certain they transferred! They can make a huge profit by simply holding onto(and hunt lease the property) TIL Mr. Chesapeake makes you the million dollar offer to frack your property. Harrison County, Ohio(where our hunting land was) is the largest producer of "fracked" oil and gas in the State!


----------



## MagicMarker

MagicMarker said:


> Hunted 4 different farms last 20+ years all owned by elderly people. First farm got turned over to sons who thought farmland was worth more than woods so sold timber and bulldozed the rest. 2nd farm was sold and new owners were against hunting. Third farm owner couldn't resist the lease offer he got from out of state. Fourth farm owners wife died last fall and he died this spring their only daughter lives in California and put it up for sale. My son and I pooled our money and now own a deer paradise.


Our little slice of paradise working out really well. Killed a nice buck last Monday and tagged my doe yesterday. My son is still waiting on one of the giants to pass by his stand before he takes his doe


----------



## ErieIslander

Fishstix said:


> I'm in Columbus, so for the price I was looking for, I knew I would have to look in SE Ohio. I tried looking at counties to the north, such as Knox, Holmes, Licking, Tusky, but I couldn't afford any thing close to that. The properties I looked at were around the $2000-$2400 an acre range. I primarily looked at Muskingum, Perry, Athens and Morgan counties due to the proximity of where I live. The property I bought wanted $2200, but I negotiated it down to $1900. Property taxes are cheap. I pay $550 a year. Property taxes on vacant woodland isn't too much. The land is out there, you just have to find it. I learned a lot through that process, from the right questions to ask, the loan process, what sites to look at, etc. If anyone looking for property ever have any questions, feel free to message me and I'd love to share what I've learned from the process.


Nice job on getting your own land. Do banks lend on vacant land or do you have to find specialty lenders?


----------



## MagicMarker

ErieIslander said:


> Nice job on getting your own land. Do banks lend on vacant land or do you have to find specialty lenders?


This place has a house and barns on it. We rented house out and kept barns for our use. This way always someone there to keep an eye on it. Farm credit will loan on bare land


----------



## ErieIslander

c. j. stone said:


> Seems most of my posts are "sad(sob) stories" anymore! I've hunted(mostly deer) on a (distant) friend's property near "Deersville"(sound like a primo spot?) every gun season for 40 years. My brother, son, and I were the only ones allowed for the past 10 yrs. We'd go down and camp, drink a few beverages, eat chili, pass gas! and tell lies mostly. Getting a deer was usually not the primary goal. Last year, just before the gun season, my contact died suddenly. Since no family members knew me, I found out abt it reading obits on the internet, after the funeral. He had a brother somewhere but not in the area and couldn't find a way to contact him. Out of respect, we didn't hunt last year. I've been trying to find out what happened to the property since last Spring(assumed it stayed in the family) but kept hitting dead-ends. Thru a People Finder site, I located a nephew and come to find out, the property was SOLD! Yes-to a Hunting/Lease Company, and for a Huge amount of cash!
> (Forgot to say it was 65 acres, mostly second growth wooded hillsides, a couple 5 acre bottomland hay fields, and when he bought it was a sheriff's sale for $200 Per acre!)
> Lesson here is-Stay close to your hunting property "contacts", Don't take it for granted-"Nothing Good Lasts Forever"!!!


Sorry to hear about your loss of a hunting spot. I hunt on a friends private property in Deersville off the Moravian trail not far from the old general store. I’ve hunted the land for 25+ years. The oil and gas boom really changed things. I’d like to buy my own place When the


c. j. stone said:


> Seems most of my posts are "sad(sob) stories" anymore! I've hunted(mostly deer) on a (distant) friend's property near "Deersville"(sound like a primo spot?) every gun season for 40 years. My brother, son, and I were the only ones allowed for the past 10 yrs. We'd go down and camp, drink a few beverages, eat chili, pass gas! and tell lies mostly. Getting a deer was usually not the primary goal. Last year, just before the gun season, my contact died suddenly. Since no family members knew me, I found out abt it reading obits on the internet, after the funeral. He had a brother somewhere but not in the area and couldn't find a way to contact him. Out of respect, we didn't hunt last year. I've been trying to find out what happened to the property since last Spring(assumed it stayed in the family) but kept hitting dead-ends. Thru a People Finder site, I located a nephew and come to find out, the property was SOLD! Yes-to a Hunting/Lease Company, and for a Huge amount of cash!
> (Forgot to say it was 65 acres, mostly second growth wooded hillsides, a couple 5 acre bottomland hay fields, and when he bought it was a sheriff's sale for $200 Per acre!)
> Lesson here is-Stay close to your hunting property "contacts", Don't take it for granted-"Nothing Good Lasts Forever"!!!


Sorry to hear about the loss of access to your hunting paradise. I’ve hunted Deersville for the last 25+ years. Where was your land located that you hunted? I’m hunting private property there, 60 acres off the Moravian Trail outside of Deersville. I’m familiar with the land in that area. It used to be better hunting because the adjoining property owners would give us permission to hunt their land. That really made it fun and opened things up. Unfortunately, those land owners have passed away and their kids won’t let us hunt. Now we have too many guys wanting to gun hunt 60 acres. I’m the youngest guy, so I hunt the farthest corner of the property and have a good setup. I get bucks pushed from the Tappan public hunting during gun season. My Dad and I used to hunt a honey hole in Noble county near Seneca lake. In the late 90’s when all the hunting TV shows started, guys from NY leased the entire property out for big money. Still think about that property often, learned to hunt there. A lot of memories there of my Dad in his prime hunting and teaching me how to get it done.


----------



## Saltfork

Grew up hunting same area Feed Spring Hill. Long story short. Dad and uncle met said farmer in their teens. Leased property over 30 years built a cabin on it made trails. Catered to farmer. Was like his adopted kids. Farmer got old was going to will said property to father and uncle. Kids came in from out of state. Said farmer wasn’t in the right of mind put him in home. He passed . Kids sold land. Uncle and father offered price. Kids declined thinking they would get rich. Property was broken up in to parcels. Property sold for less than dad and uncle offered.

Back then had permission to hunt property’s around I was a kid but it would take a whole day to walk to outer limits of land that we were aloud to hunt. You would be lucky to make it back by dark.

Deersville had the best ice cream to. Back when John Owened it.


----------



## Doboy

Saltfork,,, PM sent. ;>)


----------



## ErieIslander

Saltfork said:


> Grew up hunting same area Feed Spring Hill. Long story short. Dad and uncle met said farmer in their teens. Leased property over 30 years built a cabin on it made trails. Catered to farmer. Was like his adopted kids. Farmer got old was going to will said property to father and uncle. Kids came in from out of state. Said farmer wasn’t in the right of mind put him in home. He passed . Kids sold land. Uncle and father offered price. Kids declined thinking they would get rich. Property was broken up in to parcels. Property sold for less than dad and uncle offered.
> 
> Back then had permission to hunt property’s around I was a kid but it would take a whole day to walk to outer limits of land that we were aloud to hunt. You would be lucky to make it back by dark.
> 
> Deersville had the best ice cream to. Back when John Owened it.


I used to hunt like you’re describing, could walk all day and prime hunting grounds too. You’re right, John and his wife had the best ice cream - butter crunch and raspberry were our favorites. Used to check deer in at the General Store and take ice cream back to the cabin for everyone to enjoy. Those were the days before cell phones, simple times. Good memories like that make me appreciate the simple things in life.


----------



## Muddy

ErieIslander said:


> Nice job on getting your own land. Do banks lend on vacant land or do you have to find specialty lenders?


Loans are harder to get on vacant land, but it is possible. As stated already, Farm Credit Services is a good option. You usually have to put a fair chunk of money down on vacant land. Land is usually a pretty good investment in Ohio as long as you do a little research and buy wisely.


----------



## one3

had a hunting camp off out side of Deersville. When i was younger spent a lot of time in the woods private and public land. Would love to be young again, the years went to fast. Does any one remember that restruant/bar out side of Deersville. (The Eagles Nest), the food was not to bad there. That was late 80's and 90's. Who remembers the boy scout camp by Clendening lake? Fort Stuben, it was called. In the 70's you paid $5.00 for a hunting permit for all season, and you received a ceramic mug. That was good hunting. Those were the good days, went by to fast.


----------



## ErieIslander

one3 said:


> had a hunting camp off out side of Deersville. When i was younger spent a lot of time in the woods private and public land. Would love to be young again, the years went to fast. Does any one remember that restruant/bar out side of Deersville. (The Eagles Nest), the food was not to bad there. That was late 80's and 90's. Who remembers the boy scout camp by Clendening lake? Fort Stuben, it was called. In the 70's you paid $5.00 for a hunting permit for all season, and you received a ceramic mug. That was good hunting. Those were the good days, went by to fast.


----------



## ErieIslander

I remember the eagles nest. Was a local hangout. The Boy Scout camp is still there next to Clendening.


----------



## Fishon1546

Eagles Nest was good.We used to Hunt off Addy rd and Deersville Good Times


----------



## ErieIslander

Fishon1546 said:


> Eagles Nest was good.We used to Hunt off Addy rd and Deersville Good Times


Good hunting and good times.


----------



## Saltfork

Doboy said:


> Saltfork,,, PM sent. ;>)


Got it but it’s a link to ign up for something.


----------



## Saltfork

ErieIslander said:


> I used to hunt like you’re describing, could walk all day and prime hunting grounds too. You’re right, John and his wife had the best ice cream - butter crunch and raspberry were our favorites. Used to check deer in at the General Store and take ice cream back to the cabin for everyone to enjoy. Those were the days before cell phones, simple times. Good memories like that make me appreciate the simple things in life.



Yeah butter crunch was my favorite. As a kid I remember seeing coveys of grouse. Where we hunted over there. Out of all the places I’ve hunted sense I’ve never seen grouse like I did there. I just wonder if they are still thriving in that area.

We’re i hunt/live now I haven’t saw nor even heard one drum in 10 years.


----------



## Saltfork

Eagles nest burnt to the ground. Also majority of the strip mines out that way are no longer there. Got filled in. Had a lot of fun there to. Y’all probably knew but just Incase ya didn’t.


----------



## ErieIslander

Saltfork said:


> Yeah butter crunch was my favorite. As a kid I remember seeing coveys of grouse. Where we hunted over there. Out of all the places I’ve hunted sense I’ve never seen grouse like I did there. I just wonder if they are still thriving in that area.
> 
> We’re i hunt/live now I haven’t saw nor even heard one drum in 10 years.


You’re exactly right. We used to hunt grouse in the 90’s and have a blast, pun intended : ) Used to see and hear grouse all over them woods. Now they’ve disappeared. I hunt Tuscarawas/Stone Creek and Harrison. Not seeing or hearing the grouse. They used to be everywhere. Seeing all kinds of wildlife but not grouse.


----------



## ErieIslander

Saltfork said:


> Eagles nest burnt to the ground. Also majority of the strip mines out that way are no longer there. Got filled in. Had a lot of fun there to. Y’all probably knew but just Incase ya didn’t.


They need to rebuild the eagles nest - long live the Nest!! Lol : )


----------



## Doboy

Saltfork, ErieIslander, etc,,,, 
FWIW,,, I sent you guys a LINK to a MAPPING website that I use often,,,, specially when I search for SOLD or FOR SALE properties.
IF you take the time to sign up & or register, It will supply you with the property owner names & last sold dates with plot values, taxes & dimensions,,,, even soil compositions. 
In many cases, it's REALLY nice to know who's name is on the ADJACENT LOT,,,, the VACANT PLOT THAT'S NEXT DOOR. ;>)
I usually search the ZILLOW map first, to quickly see what might be out there & available.


----------



## ErieIslander

I saved the website and appreciate the info. I’m going to check it out this weekend. Looking to buy my own place when the timing is right.


----------



## c. j. stone

Saltfork said:


> Yeah butter crunch was my favorite. As a kid I remember seeing coveys of grouse. Where we hunted over there. Out of all the places I’ve hunted sense I’ve never seen grouse like I did there. I just wonder if they are still thriving in that area .


Not to be terse but the answer is No! When the turkeys expanded from Clendinning into the Tappan area and being higher up on the foodchain, the grouse lost out! That, and all the second growth woods maturing, led to the grouse's downfall. There are a few remnants around there but not like the "hayday"!


----------



## one3

Do any of you remember, if you travled south on 250 past Tappen lake there was a green bridge that went over 250. Right after going under the bridge you turned right and went up a hill at the top was grazing land. The best ground hog hunting ever to be found. Any one know what ever happen to that place?


----------



## c. j. stone

one3 said:


> Do any of you remember, if you travled south on 250 past Tappen lake there was a green bridge that went over 250. Right after going under the bridge you turned right and went up a hill at the top was grazing land. The best ground hog hunting ever to be found. Any one know what ever happen to that place?


That was only a couple miles from our "Paradise"!(If that was the same road that went up to Deersville), always several campers and trucks parked there during the gun season. Not sure but I'm sure it's "posted & locked up" these days! We spent a few bucks at the Eagles Nest too, and the General Store! There was a ton of Public land on the lake side of the Moravian Trail/Ridge Rd near Deersville. Problem was NO parking available, lot of good it was if you couldn't park!?
Getting late and bad for a place to hunt for us, third year in a row! Hey Jerry, could you send me the link? I'll not be buying but would be interesting to look at(kind of a "Wish Book")!


----------



## ErieIslander

c. j. stone said:


> That was only a couple miles from our "Paradise"!(If that was the same road that went up to Deersville), always several campers and trucks parked there during the gun season. Not sure but I'm sure it's "posted & locked up" these days! We spent a few bucks at the Eagles Nest too, and the General Store! There was a ton of Public land on the lake side of the Moravian Trail/Ridge Rd near Deersville. Problem was NO parking available, lot of good it was if you couldn't park!?
> Getting late and bad for a place to hunt for us, third year in a row! Hey Jerry, could you send me the link? I'll not be buying but would be interesting to look at(kind of a "Wish Book")!


I hunt off that Moravian trail in Deersville. You ever try the Tappan public hunting? There are places to park if you research the area.


----------



## one3

c. j. stone said:


> That was only a couple miles from our "Paradise"!(If that was the same road that went up to Deersville), always several campers and trucks parked there during the gun season. Not sure but I'm sure it's "posted & locked up" these days! We spent a few bucks at the Eagles Nest too, and the General Store! There was a ton of Public land on the lake side of the Moravian Trail/Ridge Rd near Deersville. Problem was NO parking available, lot of good it was if you couldn't park!?
> Getting late and bad for a place to hunt for us, third year in a row! Hey Jerry, could you send me the link? I'll not be buying but would be interesting to look at(kind of a "Wish Book")!


No, this was a few miles past the Deersville rd. bridge, thar went across Tappan.


----------



## ErieIslander

one3 said:


> No, this was a few miles past the Deersville rd. bridge, thar went across Tappan.


I hunted one time past that bridge a ways at a place outside of Cadiz. Friend of a friends place that adjoined a hunting club. Can’t remember the name. Anyways it was strip mine land. I shot a deer there that was pushed from one of the patches of woods. Place was huge, lots acerage open strip mine areas with pockets of woods. Anyone know the name of that hunting club. Might be a good club for a guy looking to find some hinting grounds.


----------



## one3

ErieIslander said:


> I hunted one time past that bridge a ways at a place outside of Cadiz. Friend of a friends place that adjoined a hunting club. Can’t remember the name. Anyways it was strip mine land. I shot a deer there that was pushed from one of the patches of woods. Place was huge, lots acerage open strip mine areas with pockets of woods. Anyone know the name of that hunting club. Might be a good club for a guy looking to find some hinting grounds.


It may be Juett hunt club.


----------



## ErieIslander

I believe you’re right. Thanks. 


one3 said:


> It may be Juett hunt club.


----------



## ironman172

I will be sad when mine finally goes..... most likely dead.... but till then will enjoy while I can.... every year think about selling till I finally start using it again , and realize how much I do enjoy it.... every year things get harder as I age , but it is what I need in life and my health
Sorry you lost your paradise


----------



## ErieIslander

ironman172 said:


> I will be sad when mine finally goes..... most likely dead.... but till then will enjoy while I can.... every year think about selling till I finally start using it again , and realize how much I do enjoy it.... every year things get harder as I age , but it is what I need in life and my health
> Sorry you lost your paradise


Hang in there Ironman. Do you have family or friends to hunt with? Be safe and have a happy thanksgiving.


----------



## ironman172

ErieIslander said:


> Hang in there Ironman. Do you have family or friends to hunt with? Be safe and have a happy thanksgiving.


One good friend that gun hunts,.... untill I get my limit(3) , or his usually 1 deer.... I don't offer to anyone else.... the neighbor usually gets that offer (he and his wife) they only have 4 acres but the other neighbor lets him hunt it now, that has 40 acres.... and some good deer on it .

it's all the other times there doing things that accidents can happen with no cell service except on top of the hill.... got to be careful at any age when your by yourself .... couple good neighbors that offer help at times.... I figure out ways to due things by myself.... but sometimes that extra hand ,back or eyes comes in handy....just in case a oops occurs
You to have a wonderful Thanksgiving , and good luck to all that might be gun hunting this season.... main thing is be safe

A few things I've done by myself .... this is on top of the hill










Can you see the negative tongue weight ? 42in trailer with a 12ft long upright




























I did have help with the framing and roof sheets
Getting harder anymore.... still need to vinyl side it

A new chore to fix, this was the past year sometime .... and who knows what I'll find after the past wind at Thanksgiving
I was going to put a elevated inside stand in that tree before the pallet racking came available


----------



## ErieIslander

ironman172 said:


> One good friend that gun hunts,.... untill I get my limit(3) , or his usually 1 deer.... I don't offer to anyone else.... the neighbor usually gets that offer (he and his wife) they only have 4 acres but the other neighbor lets him hunt it now, that has 40 acres.... and some good deer on it .
> 
> it's all the other times there doing things that accidents can happen with no cell service except on top of the hill.... got to be careful at any age when your by yourself .... couple good neighbors that offer help at times.... I figure out ways to due things by myself.... but sometimes that extra hand ,back or eyes comes in handy....just in case a oops occurs
> You to have a wonderful Thanksgiving , and good luck to all that might be gun hunting this season.... main thing is be safe


Same to you. Good luck to you and everyone this gun season.


----------



## ironman172

A inside look of my paradis 



























Excuse the clutter sometimes on a couple day stays the table gets catch all or when doing furnace work changing the breaker


----------



## one3

Very,very nice.


----------



## Muddy

Nice. That’s Hillbilly Deluxe-and I mean that in a good way.


----------



## ironman172

Muddy said:


> Nice. That’s Hillbilly Deluxe-and I mean that in a good way.


That describes me perfectly..... thanks for the compliment


----------



## ErieIslander

Paradise for sure. Very nice chateaux you have there. Looks completely setup for enjoyment.


----------



## Hatchetman

ErieIslander said:


> I remember the eagles nest. Was a local hangout. The Boy Scout camp is still there next to Clendening.


Eagles nest had some of the best fish in the area on Fridays, used to be very busy....


----------



## one3

Hatchetman said:


> Eagles nest had some of the best fish in the area on Fridays, used to be very busy....


Yes they did , also had great baked chicken dinner.


----------



## buckeyebowman

ironman172 said:


> A inside look of my paradis
> 
> View attachment 332017
> 
> 
> View attachment 332019
> 
> 
> View attachment 332021
> 
> Excuse the clutter sometimes on a couple day stays the table gets catch all or when doing furnace work changing the breaker
> 
> View attachment 332023
> 
> 
> View attachment 332025


Clutter? The house I live in has more!


----------

